# An Affair to Remember



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I was at my dentist today and started looking through the new issue of Connecticut bride, well, on page 44 in one of Momoregs amazing cakes. Full page + a small interview. Michelle, you been holding out. Nice job.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

First, I am enjoying picturing you reading Connecticut Bride with droul dripping out the side of your mouth, surrounded by soccer moms and the kiddos home for S.B.:lol: 
Second, Momo dosen't bother with the rags so much, now that she's a TV star.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Actually I knew it was in the rag because my wife was there on Monday and told me about. (yeah, likely story)  but true.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hahah!! Yeah, I was wondering how you ended up choosing Connecticut Bride. I figured maybe it was the only choice. I HATE when all I have to choose from is Popular Mechanics!

yes, I suppose I've been holding out. I have about 4 dz. copies of it that they sent me, and I don't know what to do with them! Anyone want a free magazine?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I got to their site, they have a nice blurb about your business but I couldn't find the article. I'll take a copy. BTW I use the term rag with respect. I get a little twinge when we get some space.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It's on its way.


----------

